# California Wildfires



## Latestarter (Oct 11, 2017)

Just a quick wish that all our CA members are OK and not being destroyed by all the wild fires burning right now. 

With all the bad stuff going on in the country right now, I'm surprised there aren't more folks running around with "the end is near" proclamations... Maybe a earth quake is right around the corner?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 11, 2017)

Wishing/hoping the same for all.  Fires are scary and hope no one is in the path.

There actually was an earthquake in Chile yesterday...


----------



## maritown (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe because I am on the opposite coast but I am surprised how little news coverage I am seeing on the fires.  So horrible and sad and I hope everyone stays as safe as possible.  Absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 12, 2017)

There has been a trend of under-reporting the fires this past year or two devastating the West and SW. I believe FL had some a while ago too. Ranches, livestock, homes, hay fields, crops, and loss of human life do not rank with politics, Korea, and hurricanes evidently. Prayers going up for the situation and my cynicism.


----------

